# JTable automatisch zu einer Zeile scrollen



## znarf (12. Feb 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe eine JTable mit einem JScrollPane ausgestattet, 
die Tabelle wird mit addRow mit mehreren hundert Zeilen gefüllt, 
wie kann ich festlegen, das z.B. automatisch zur  Zeile 155 gescrollt wird und die Zeile 155 ganz oben dargestellt wird, ohne die Zeilen 0 bis 154 zu löschen?
(des Weiteren muss die Reihenfolge der Zeilen gleich bleiben :meld: )

Danke


----------



## HLX (12. Feb 2008)

Damit wird die entsprechende Zeile zumindest sichtbar gemacht:

```
myTable.scrollRectToVisible(myTable.getCellRect(155, 0, true));
```


----------



## znarf (12. Feb 2008)

Fehlermeldung: java.lang.NullPointerException


Quellcode:

table.scrollRectToVisible(table.getCellRect(50, 0, true));


Muss ich die table eventuell dem tModel erneuet zuweisen?


----------



## Joern (12. Feb 2008)

Hallo znarf

versuchs doch mal so (wenn row deine Zeile 155 enthält und column deine gewünschte Spalte enthält und jtable dein JTable ist)


```
int x = (int)((Rectangle)jtable.getCellRect( row, column, true )).getX();
int y = (int)((Rectangle)jtable.getCellRect( row, column, true )).getY();

((JViewport)jtable.getParent()).setViewPosition( new Point( x, y ));
```

Jörn


----------



## znarf (12. Feb 2008)




----------

